# 2006 M6 shifter feels gummy after car warms up???



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a 2006 M6 with the stock shifter and about 40k miles. Recently i have noticed the shifter has started feeling gummy when shifting. It is great when i first get in the car, nice and crisp smooth shifts. When it warms up it starts feeling like i am shifting through gum and there is not that crisp feeling anymore. after the car cools down, it seems fine again. Trying to figure out if this could be due to something simple like tranny fluid or if it is something like syncros. Anyone else had this experience?

I am planning on changing out the shifter with a billet, but want to make sure there isnt some other underlying problem thats needs fixing before i drop the cash for the new shifter. thanks for your help!


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i posted on a differant thread about my problem, your could be something else... are you grinding gears at all when you shift? that could be dirty or too thick viscous fluid. it happened to me, somone put the wrong fluid in mine when i wanted to flush it out.

Mine was the shifter rail binding on the shifter plate mounted on top of the transmission. it was a result of tightening it to tight to try to get it to seal. then again, it was binding all the time, not just when it warmed up

i also have a B&M short throw shifter on mine, and at first i liked it, but now i'm less then happy with it. I'm in the process of fabricating a new plate, simalar to what the 90's Carmero B&M shifter looked like. this will eleminate the rubber seal, and those spacers on the stock shifter plate.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

not grinding gears as of yet. as i mentioned all of my tranny/shifter parts are stock and the fluid has not been changed as i only have 40K on it. doesnt sound like the same problem, but thanks for info on your issue.

oh, and im looking at the "Billet Products" shifter. not a hurst billet.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would do fresh fluid before I started buying parts unless I could easily find something mechanically wrong.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

when buying a shifter, take a look at some that replace the stock "shifter plate," after market shifter with a replacment plate, to me, seem to seal better. My .02!


----------

